# Lumpia Recipes anyone?



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

Not sure where this will fit in....if somebody wants to move it, then I will find out.  

Does anybody have a TNT recipe for any type of Lumpia? I have searched online and found some, but am looking for something special. My niece's fiancee's mother is from the Philippines and she made some for my niece's bridal shower. Afraid they were almost burned and had no flavor at all. I would like to try some different types because I think if not overcooked they would be delicious. Also, do you typically serve them with a dipping sauce? I thought that people from the Philippines liked spicy food? This had absolutely no heat to it at all. I am making sure that nobody tells Mike's mother know that I am testing out Lumpia recipes as I do not want to hurt her feelings, I am just curious and want to try some with a little flavor to them.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 26, 2006)

Hi Icy, I also wondered about lumpia some time ago and Chopstix, who is from the "lumpia part of the world", responded me with a very nice explanation on how they are done.  Not an exact recipe but hopefully it will give you some good ideas!!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/food-in-your-daily-way-of-life-19625-2.html?highlight=lumpia


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hi Icy, I also wondered about lumpia some time ago and Chopstix, who is from the "lumpia part of the world", responded me with a very nice explanation on how they are done. Not an exact recipe but hopefully it will give you some good ideas!!
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/food-in-your-daily-way-of-life-19625-2.html?highlight=lumpia


 
TY very much for that thread.  I found it interesting and now I think I will have to do some surfing to find recipes that appeal to my tastes.    Have you found a lumpia recipe that you have tried yet?


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 26, 2006)

No I haven't tried it yet but I would like to... if I could find a recipe that can be trusted on.  Like you I noticed (not just for lumpia but many other recipes too) you can find a lot of recipes which are dubious in one way or another on the internet.  I was also wondering if fillo dough can be substituted as the wrapper.  Lets hope someone can post a great recipe for us... (chopstix??? where r u??)


----------



## Shunka (May 26, 2006)

This is a recipe from my late FIL; he grew up on Sumatra. This recipe makes a small amount but you can increase it! Phyllo will not work.
Loempia ( Egg Rolls)
4 egg roll skins ( may need more)
6 oz. finely chopped pork
4 oz. shrimp ( tiny or broken in can)
1/2 c. finely chopped chicken
1/2 c. finely chopped ham
1 tbs. chopped green onion
1 minced garlic clove
1 tbs. choped celery
4 oz. finely chopped Chinese (Napa) cabbage
4 oz. chopped water chestnuts
1/4 tsp. soy sauce
6 oz. chopped bean sprouts
Fry all meats together until light brown. Add all other ingredients except bean sprouts. Cook for 15 minutes. Add salt and pepper to taste. Add bean sprouts. Thicken with cornstarch if necessary. Put one full tablespoon of mixture on egg roll skin. Roll up and seal with beaten egg yolk. Repeat until mixture is all used. Fry in very hot oil until golden brown on all sides. Drain on paper towels and serve with spicy brown mustard. You may use ground pork and can omit ham and chicken if wanted. We like to use salsa, Ranch dressing or sweet-n-sour sauce for dipping too. Hope y'all enjoy this recipe!! This recipe is a Dutch-Indonesian one!


----------



## Yakuta (May 26, 2006)

Lumpia is nothing but a version of a spring roll.  It is fried just like a Chinese spring roll is.  If you did not like the version you tried, make it using what you like and it will still turn out good.  I believe the word was coined by the Phillipines and popularized there for what was originally Chinese but ofcourse adapted to suit their cuisine.   

I buy Spring Roll wrappers that clearly say for Spring Rolls and Lumpia.  The skin is extra thin so that they fry up nice and crunchy. 

The authentic version uses minced pork mixed with garlic, green onions, carrots, cabbage, soy sauce, salt and black pepper mixed together.  

I don't eat Pork of any kind and normally make my version with lots of pre-cooked shredded chicken along with matchstick style carrots, green onions, little cabbage, chilli sauce, fresh grated ginger and minced garlic.  I also add bean sprouts like Shunka along with chilli sauce, soy sauce and a touch of sesame oil.  If I am in mood, I pour boiling water over rice noodles and let them soften, cut it up and stir that as well with the chicken mixture and stuff the wrapper with that and fry them. 

Shunka's recipe looks very good too.


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

Now that is a recipe I am already drooling over Shunka, thank you very much.  It sounds from what everybody is writing, this is one of those dishes that you can toss just about anything in it.  Sounds yummy and I thank you all for your responses.  I will let you know how they turn out.......after the reception and I have calmed down enough to tackle a new recipe.


----------



## Shunka (May 26, 2006)

You can use whatever meat (no meat) and other veggies you want to use in these. Play around with the seasoning and sauces. My bunch prefers a pork/shrimp combo; have even used ground beef. Thank all of you for the kind words on the recipe.   Here is another recipe that I follow kind of. 

1 lb. finely chopped pork, can use ground pork
1/2 c.shredded carrots
1/2 of a medium onion, finely chopped
3 cloves chopped garlic
1 lb. shrimp, can use canned small broken shrimp
1/2 c. shredded cabbage, regular or Napa
1/2 c. chopped waterchestnuts
1/4chopped green onions
4-6 Tbs. soy sauce
2-3 Tbs.sesame seed oil
2-3 Tbs.Chinese rice wine or chicken broth
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 to 1 c.bean sprouts, chopped
1-2 Tbs. cornstarch
egg roll wrappers
1 egg, separated
a good peanut or canola oil
Cook pork in a couple Tbs. of oil until no longer pink. Add garlic, carrots and chopped onion. Cook for about 3 minutes and add the shrimp and the next 7 ingredients. Cook for another 5 minutes. Add cornstarch and the egg white and stir well. Take off of heat and let cool. To make the egg rolls;place an egg roll wrapper with a point toward you. Place about 2 Tbs. of filling about 1/3 of the way from the point closet to you. Fold the point over the filling and then the 2 side points in. Roll toward the top point after you have spread a thin layer of egg yolk on it to seal. Fry in very hot oil, about 400 degrees, until golden. Only fry a few at a time so as not to lower the temp of the oil too much. Remove with a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. 
You can add more or less of these veggies to your taste.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 26, 2006)

The only caution I would advise with lumpia is that the skins are thinner and more delicate than are egg-roll skins.  For this reason, I stay away from cabbage as a filler ingredient.  It tends to make the finished product limp and soggy.

Here are the ingredients I use in mine.  The flavors belnd very nicely.  Again, as was said up above, you can taylor the veggies and meats to your own tastes.

Ingredients:
2 Lumpia skins per person
1/4 cup. Chopped Water Chestnuts
1/4 cup Chopped bamboo shoots
1/2 cup diced Onion pieces
1/2 cup sliced Bock Choy
1/2 cup sliced Celery
1 cup saute'd diced Chicken, Pork, Srimp, or scallops
1/2 tsp. ground ginger
1 tsp. red-pepper flakes (optional)
3 cloves minced Garlic
1 dash of Chinesse 5-Spice Powder
2 cups Bean Sprouts
Cooking oil

Stir-fry each of the ingredients in a small amount of cooking oil.  Combine them in a large bowl.  Fill the lumpia skins and roll, as you would spring rolls, or egg rolls.  Pan fry in 2 inches of oil.  Drain on a wire rack.  Serve with your favorite condiments.

Seeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

With all that good stuff in yours Goodweed, I don't think you would miss the cabbage.  Sounds really yummy.


----------



## ironchef (May 26, 2006)

I like Shanghai Lumpia better than the regular one. My ex-gf's mom would serve it with a dipping sauce made from vinegar, garlic, chiles, and a couple of other things that I can't remember:

http://www.culinarybook.com/snacksappetizers-recipes/appetizerrecipes-recipes/lumpiashanghaiphillipinefriedeggrollsshanghaisty-recipe.html


----------



## letscook (May 27, 2006)

http://www.discoversandiego.com/features/cheflarry/recipes/appetizers/lumpia.htm


----------



## Chopstix (May 28, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Lets hope someone can post a great recipe for us... (chopstix??? where r u??)


 
Hi urmaniac!  Sorry I've been playing hooky for quite some time   and been missing out on many threads. Didn't see your post on one thread asking me for Lumpia recipe until yesterday.  I promise I'll write up how my mom makes her Chinese lumpia for you.  I'll have to try to estimate the measurements as my mom never measures.  You'll have to give me some time though as I'm going out of town for a few days...  Please check back in a week!  

Also to someone's comment that the name lumpia might be of Filipino origin, it's actually of Chinese origin (Fookien dialect I believe).  Many Chinese as well as Spanish dishes have been adapted into Filipino cuisine.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 29, 2006)

Aha, there you are Chopstix!! Great to hear from you, and I look forward to seeing your recipe!! (But take your time, no pressure!!....drooooool.... ) And don't worry about measures... I seldom do that either, so I am accustomed to eyeballing the amount!! 

Yes like many others I thought lumpia was a Filippino recipe for a long time. Probably it is like the same story with many mediterranean recipes, things like tzatziki, falafel, baklava, kebob etc. etc. can be Greek, Lebanese, Turkish etc. all at the same time!!

BTW thanks also shunka and goodweed!!  Seems like lumpia will be our next subject for experiments!!


----------



## Chopstix (May 29, 2006)

Hi Urmaniac, here you go!  
 
Chinese Lumpia
 
1. Lumpia Wrapper:
 
This is a round paper-thin wrap (about 10 inches in diameter) made from flour, salt and water (I think).  We just buy it ready to use at the supermarket and keep it covered with damp cloth so it doesn’t dry up in between uses (much like filo pastry).  
 
I have no good recipe for this. I have tried some from the internet but they were no good.
 
2.  Lumpia Filling:
 
Chicken bouillon cubes
Minced garlic
Sugar
Approximately the same amount for the following main ingredients:
100 g carrots, finely grated
100 g string beans, finely chopped
100 g cabbage, finely sliced
100 g firm tofu, minced
100 g bamboo shoots, minced (Optional)
100 g shrimp, shelled and minced
100 g pork, minced
 
Cooking the filling:
 
In a big wok, saute some garlic in oil.  Add pork.  Add crumbled chicken bouillon. When pork is almost cooked, add shrimp.  Add rest of ingredients.  Keep stirring until mixed thoroughly.  Add soy sauce and a little sugar to taste.  Sir together from time to time for flavors to combine.  Simmer until everything is soft and well-cooked and the juices dry up enough.  
 
Toppings:
 
Mix of white sugar and ground toasted peanuts 
Dried seaweed floss that looks like dried up cut grass (called HoTeeh in Chinese) 
Fried crispy rice noodles (broken up)
Cilantro leaves and stems 
Thick Chinese red hot sauce (preferably, Sunshine brand)
 
To assemble the lumpia:
 
Place one lumpia wrapper on dry plate.  Lay out a layer of small romaine lettuce leaves in a row on the lower section of  the wrapper. Arrange filling into a log on top of the lettuce bed.  Layer the different toppings evenly on the log.  Fold up the wrapper on both ends of the log, roll log and enjoy!
 
Notes:
 
The HoTeeh dried seaweed floss can be replaced with Japanese nori seaweed (juliened) although I think the HoTeeh is more fragrant.
 
The thick Chinese red hot sauce is similar to Vietnamese red hot sauce.
 
My mom would make a humongous batch of lumpia filling at a time.  Good for 4 to 5 lumpia feasts for the entire family.  She freezes it by batches.  The filling actually tastes better on second cooking.  (How she cooks the humongous batch? By cooking each main ingredient separately and then combining them all in large aluminum basins.)
 
The recipe above is for Chinese lumpia.  Chinese lumpia is traditionally a family gathering meal/event where all the toppings, fillings, wrapper are laid out at the center of the table.  No other dish is served.  Each person assembles and rolls up his own lumpia and eats it by hand, like a burrito.  He can make and eat as many lumpias as he wants in one sitting.
 

Messy but real fun and delish!  Chopsticks won't work here...!


----------



## Chopstix (May 29, 2006)

The Filipino ‘fresh’ lumpia recipe is basically the above Chinese lumpia with few of the toppings. Also with less number of main ingredients and some ingredient substitutions. No family gathering tradition goes with the Filipino lumpia. It is served as an afternoon snack or as a vegetable side dish. The rolled up Filipino lumpia is plated and smothered with sweet brown gravy made from brown sugar, water, and cornstarch, and finally topped with minced raw garlic.
 
The 3 other lumpia variations in the Philippines that I know of are: 
 
Fried lumpia. This is the Filipino lumpia minus the gravy and toppings, deep-fried until golden and crunchy, and served with a dip made from sugar cane vinegar, crushed garlic, salt or fish sauce, chopped red onions, and crushed bird’s eye chilis.
 
Lumpia Shanghai. It is filling made from minced pork and grated jicamas rolled up in quartered lumpia wrappers. These are deep fried until golden and crispy and served with a sweet-sour dipping sauce made of vinegar, salt, banana ketchup, cornstarch.
 
Lumpia Ubod. A drastic variation of the fresh lumpia which was concocted in Negros, a major island province in central Philippines. The filling is sweet and savoury, made from young bamboo shoots and minced pork and shrimp, with a very strong fresh garlic flavor. The wrapper is made with egg and flour, much like a thin crepe. It is served rolled up with no toppings necessary.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 29, 2006)

Yey, Chopstix, you rock!!  
Sounds really delicious, would love to try it out asap... however I will have to check out one of the biggest specialty food shops in Rome, as I don't think I remember seeing lumpia wrappers anywhere else... I am hopeful that this shop carries them, but if not ... may I ask you for some ideas for plan B (any kind of option!)??  do you think something like flour tortillas can be used? (as you mentioned a certain similarity with burritos...)  Or spring roll wrappers would be better?  How do you cook them?  If I remember correctly, this version was not deep fried, right?  Do toast the wrapper on a griddle, or steam them?


----------



## kadesma (May 29, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yey, Chopstix, you rock!!
> Sounds really delicious, would love to try it out asap... however I will have to check out one of the biggest specialty food shops in Rome, as I don't think I remember seeing lumpia wrappers anywhere else... I am hopeful that this shop carries them, but if not ... may I ask you for some ideas for plan B (any kind of option!)?? do you think something like flour tortillas can be used? (as you mentioned a certain similarity with burritos...) Or spring roll wrappers would be better? How do you cook them? If I remember correctly, this version was not deep fried, right? Do toast the wrapper on a griddle, or steam them?


Licia,
I just found a recipe for the wrappers, they are similar to a very thin crepe. When ready to fill a small piece of lettuce, (butter lettuce) is laid on the wrapper then the warm filling,then rolled, a small amount of sauce poured over and a sprinkle of peanuts and serve with more sauce on the side.
Here is the crepe/wrapper  recipe:
1-egg
1-c. flour
1-c. cornstarch
2=1/2-c. water
Whisk all ingredients in med. bowl til smoth. Strain and whisk again. Over low heat, heat an  8-in. nonstick skillet. Off heat pour just enough batter about 3 Tab. to cover surface of pan bottom, makeing sure that the mix is spread evenly. Return skillet to heat til crepe sets. Do not brown. Remove from heat and invert skillet over flat surface. the crepe should fall right out. Allow to cool and set aside. repeat til all batter is used. Makes 12 crepes..I also have sauce reice and a filling one, but the filling already posted look wonderful, and I would use one of those as this one is almost identical.

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 30, 2006)

Wow, it does look very much like crepes, both ingredients and the preparation technique!!  I surely can handle this, this will save me a trip to the other side of Rome, thanks so much CJ!!


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Wow, it does look very much like crepes, both ingredients and the preparation technique!! I surely can handle this, this will save me a trip to the other side of Rome, thanks so much CJ!!


Glad I could help, I did call a good friend who is chinese and she gave it a thumbs up. 

kadesma


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Kadesma, I'm sure your recipe will work!  The wrapper just needs to be very thin and neutral tasting.  

Urmaniac, I think whatever wrapper that works for spring rolls will work for Chinese lumpia.  Except for the lumpia ubod, all other lumpia versions I mentioned use exactly the same kind of wrapper.  This wrapper is sold ready to eat.  Only the fried lumpia and lumpia shanghai are deep-fried for crispiness.  

If available, you may also want to consider using the rice paper wrappers for Vietnamese spring rolls.  This is the one that needs to be immersed in water to soften before use.

Tell me what happens!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 1, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Thanks Kadesma, I'm sure your recipe will work! The wrapper just needs to be very thin and neutral tasting.
> 
> Urmaniac, I think whatever wrapper that works for spring rolls will work for Chinese lumpia. Except for the lumpia ubod, all other lumpia versions I mentioned use exactly the same kind of wrapper. This wrapper is sold ready to eat. Only the fried lumpia and lumpia shanghai are deep-fried for crispiness.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, the rice paper wrappers!!  We have experimented with them making oven baked spring rolls, we liked them very much.  Indeed I think we have some in our cupboard!!  I think we will give them a try for lumpias!!  And thanks for the additional info, we didn't know they were Vietnamese!!


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 1, 2006)

You're welcome Urmaniac! Now you've made me seriously think about making Chinese lumpia.  It will be my first time to do it here away from the family...


----------



## kquijano (Jun 5, 2006)

*lumpia shanghai*

ok, i've been browsing everyone's posts and i'm assuming the original question was about lumpia shanghai (the little fried springrolls)? traditionally, they are more like savory little sausages (sorry, that's the only thing i can think of at the moment to compare them to) wrapped in a light crispy wrapper. they are unlike springrolls from other parts of asia in that they don't really contain that many vegetables in them...and most of the recipes posted don't really sound like what i grew up eating. 
i'm totally submitting the shortest, most foolproof way to make pretty authentic tasting lumpia shanghai. my mom would kill me if she found out i take the easy way out and resort to buying seasoning packets...but let me tell you, it's much easier than trying to hunt down an exact recipe as most of my relatives are notorious for not using exact measurements.
first of all you'll need a pack of springroll wrappers (i tried this once w/wonton wrappers out of desperation...terrible idea.) don't be tempted to get the small squares b/c they'll only make rolling the lumpia much harder. and definitely no phyllo dough. no no. i usually use this brand of wrappers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but any other will do.
and you'll need the packet of seasoning i swear by: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've found it at most asian stores (grand mart and super h mart here in the dc area) and one of my friends claims she's seen it at a safeway. ha. anyway, all the ingredients and directions are on the back of the package. basically ground pork, chopped carrots, onion and scallions. i've also tried variations on it...mixing chopped shrimp in w/the pork or throwing in finely chopped water chestnuts...both are nice for a change of pace. i've also substituted chicken and turkey instead of the pork for friends that don't eat pork...it's not bad, but you can definitely taste the difference.
i know it's not exactly the most homemade sounding recipe, but it's SO easy and the results are almost as good as the ones we have at family parties! i absolutely guarantee it. ever since i tested them out on my friends down here, they've been hooked! i think they are best served with a sweet chili dipping sauce...again, found in most asian stores or even at whole foods.
best of luck on your search for the perfect springroll!! i'll see if i can snag my mom's lumpia sariwa (fresh lumpia w/the crepe-like wrapper and brown sauce) recipe and post that too! yum


----------



## kquijano (Jun 5, 2006)

*not so spicy*



			
				IcyMist said:
			
		

> I thought that people from the Philippines liked spicy food?




Strangely enough, I have met several people who have thought the same...I think maybe because Thai food is somewhat spicy and there are also other countries nearby that have similar cuisines. The majority of the Filipino food is quite flavorful and savory but mild in heat. Unfortunately most Filipino food is fried or covered in thick, gravy-like sauces...let's just say it's not a cuisine for the health conscious...but o my lord does it taste like HEAVEN We are also quite fond of incorporating pork and fried things into most meals...hence the popularity of the lumpia shanghai. mmm


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi urmaniac!

I made lumpia because of you.  I took some pix.  (The lumpia wrapper I found here is square shaped.)  Will be making this often from now on!


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *IcyMist*
_I thought that people from the Philippines liked spicy food?_



			
				kquijano said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, I have met several people who have thought the same...I think maybe because Thai food is somewhat spicy and there are also other countries nearby that have similar cuisines. The majority of the Filipino food is quite flavorful and savory but mild in heat.


 
Filipinos love dipping food into spicy sauces (vinegar+soy sauce or fish sauce or salt + chopped onions + bird's eye chillies).  These are staple condiments that accompany dried salted fish, fried pork cracklings and cured meats.

Most Filipino food is not spicy at all.  There are just some signature Filipino dishes that are spiced up by chillies like Bicol Express, Dinuguan, Bopis, Laing, Sinigang.  However, the heat of the dish is nowhere close to that of standard Thai food.


----------

